# Formularfeld-Eingabe auf richtige Länge überprüfen



## Oli-bt (6. Juni 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt absoluter Newbie in Sachen PHP. Nun möchte ich ein Formularfeld erstellen bei dem aber max 20 Zeichen erlaubt sind, und der User aber mindestens 3 Zeichen eingeben muss. Geht das, und wenn ja, wie?! Sicher nur eine einfache Frage, aber für mich schon ziemlich groß... 
Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann...


----------



## Gawayn (6. Juni 2004)

Das mit dem Formularfeld ist keine PHP-Frage, sondern HTML. Da gehört die Frage also hin. Dazu empfehle ich:

SelfHTML 

Aus Kulanz hier noch die Syntax des Formularfeldes:

```
<input type="text" size="Länge" maxlength="MaxLänge" name="Name">
```
So. Eine Minimallänge kannst du mit JavaScript abfragen. Wenn du nicht JavaScript programmieren willst, kannst du das mit PHP realisieren, indem du im Skript prüfst, ob der übergebene Text eine Länge größer-gleich 3 hat. Beispielsweise:

```
$editfeld = $_POST["editfeld"] ;
// für editfeld musst du den Namen angeben, den du im HTML verwendest

if( strlen( $editfeld )<3 )
{
   // Fehlerseite ausgeben
}
```
Gawayn


----------



## Oli-bt (6. Juni 2004)

ich danke dir! Naja, das mit dem HTML "Textfeld" wusste ich auch, ich wollte nur wissen wie ich das nochmals überprüfen kann, da ich schonmal irgendwo gehört habe das man dies irgendwie übergehen kann. Aber egal, hat ja geklappt. Danke dir


----------



## Sven Petruschke (6. Juni 2004)

Naja, JavaScript und HTML sind echt toll, dennoch sollte jeder Dateineingang im PHP-Script überprüft werden. Schließlich kann man Scriptaufrufe ohne Weiteres "fälschen". Die Länge des eingegebenen Textes kannst Du mittels [phpf]strlen[/phpf] prüfen.

snuu


----------

